# General > Gardening >  Grass cutting, weeding or odd jobs

## THURSO6236

Anyone needing any gardening or odd jobs carried out please message for prices or info

----------


## lildj

Hi there I can't seem to find the private message button anymore, can you pm me please about getting our garden done. Thank you

----------

